# Philistine corner



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Earlier today I was branded a Philistine. Well, I may be one or not, but I really like Philistine cuisine!

Be that as it may, what is there about what you listen to, or the way you listen, that qualifies you as a true and certified Philistine?


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Does enjoying The Swingle Singers count?


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

KenOC said:


> Earlier today I was branded a Philistine. Well, I may be one or not, but I really like Philistine cuisine!
> 
> Be that as it may, what is there about what you listen to, or the way you listen, that qualifies you as a true and certified Philistine?


*phil·is·tine*

noun
1. a person who is hostile or indifferent to culture and the arts, or who has no understanding of them.

I don't get "rap music" ... as _music_, I mean. As "swearing over a drum beat", I'm okay with that. I get that. But as music? I just don't get it!!! So ... I _must_ be a philistine.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Weston said:


> Does enjoying The Swingle Singers count?


Half credit only. Even Homer nods.

I saw Itullian on another thread saying he likes the Grand Canyon Suite. A Philistine-in-training, obviously.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

SONNET CLV said:


> *phil·is·tine*
> 
> noun
> 1. a person who is hostile or indifferent to culture and the arts, or who has no understanding of them.
> ...


I always get in trouble around these parts when I say this: I like Kenny G. (Please be gentle.)


----------



## SimonNZ (Jul 12, 2012)

Weston said:


> Does enjoying The Swingle Singers count?


Depends on which line-up. The original group with Christiane Legrand ('62-'73) were, imo, absolutely superb. Swingle 2 were much more hit and miss. After that you can say (and be called) whatever you want for the "in name only groups" which are still going.


----------



## Figleaf (Jun 10, 2014)

My favourite operas are Faust and Les Huguenots- too bad that all the music that actually sounds good (to me at least) is regarded as irredeemably naff!

I am totally musically illiterate- although thanks to this forum I now realise that this is a treatable condition. 

Until very recently- only this year- I was pretty anorakishly obsessive about certain long dead singers (still am) but had relatively little curiosity about the operatic repertoire outside of what contextless chunks I had heard on three or four minute 78rpm records. I'm working on becoming a more informed listener now. 

I don't like orchestral music- it all sounds the same to me and I get frustrated that it's supposed to be 'about' something but I can never discern any meaning at all. I guess your brain either works that way or it doesn't.

I generally like songs of a sentimental kind. I've been moved to tears (though not recently, I'm a cynical old so and so these days) by John McCormack singing 'The Snowy Breasted Pearl'. I think I should have been born in the nineteenth century


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

I get such a thrill out of the Thuringer Salonquintett playing _fin de siecle_ European gypsy-influenced potted-palm _cafemusik_ that I can't bear Bach or Mozart for days afterward.


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

I own and like the following two CDs, 
The Best Opera Album in the World
View attachment 55405

The Best Choral Album in the World
View attachment 55406


"Best of" albums makes one a philistine.


----------



## Blake (Nov 6, 2013)

Hey man, I recently started a thread trying to detonate the integrity of the Romantic Era. It's fun to play the philistine every now and again. Stretch some muscles that haven't been moved in a while... good exercise as long as you're not taken too seriously. 

:tiphat:


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Vesuvius said:


> It's fun to play the philistine every now and again.


No weekend Philistines here, please! We're looking for dedicated, hardcore Philistines, able to stay the course bravely.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Vesuvius said:


> Hey man, I recently started a thread trying to detonate the integrity of the Romantic Era. It's fun to play the philistine every now and again. Stretch some muscles that haven't been moved in a while... good exercise as long as you're not taken too seriously.
> 
> :tiphat:


Vesuvius, friend, I hope it was good exercise anyway. :cheers:


----------



## Blake (Nov 6, 2013)

Woodduck said:


> Vesuvius, friend, I hope it was good exercise anyway. :cheers:


It was. And you were one of the thread's great benefactors that helped keep things interesting.


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

Weston said:


> Does enjoying The Swingle Singers count?


If so, I must be a philistine. I love their Bach.


----------



## Chordalrock (Jan 21, 2014)

I get some of my best musical experiences by watching Hollywood action movies and Japanese anime.  

I like some rap music. 

I found out recently that Beethoven's third symphony now bores me. 

These are all true confessions. Music appreciation has never come easy to me. In a way that makes me less of a philistine than those who have simply gone with the flow of their preferences from an early age and just happen to adore all the "right" pieces. They never had to work for it, and would they?

At the end of the day, I'm happy being able to find beauty in the peculiar collection of places where I find it. I would hate not being able to watch some of my favorite movies without thinking "what low-brow music this is! if only they used Wagner here and here!"


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

From Wiki, of interest to those who may wish to join us: "The Philistines were also renowned for both their production and consumption of alcoholic beverages. Numerous finds have exposed a well-managed spirits industry, from breweries and wineries to retail outlets that advertised beer, wine, and strong drink. Among the most numerous artifacts unearthed from Philistine ruins are beer mugs and wine craters (large drinking bowls). The story of Samson's wedding feast alludes to the Philistine practice of engaging in week-long drinking parties..."


----------



## Giordano (Aug 10, 2014)

SONNET CLV said:


> I don't get "rap music" ... as _music_, I mean. As "swearing over a drum beat", I'm okay with that. I get that. But as music? I just don't get it!!! So ... I _must_ be a philistine.


Don't worry about the label "music." Just enjoy the rap.


----------



## Giordano (Aug 10, 2014)

Chordalrock said:


> I found out recently that Beethoven's third symphony now bores me.


No you are wrong. It's the Eroica Variations that induce ennui. It's been verified at TC.

 :lol:


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

I like Camille Saint-Saens opera Samson et Dalila.


----------



## Posie (Aug 18, 2013)

I like Saint-Saens' Danse Macabre and Le Carnaval des Animaux.

Edit: AND Tchaikovsky's 1812 Overture.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

KenOC said:


> "...The story of Samson's wedding feast alludes to the Philistine practice of engaging in week-long drinking parties..."


This is more like it - I would choose this rather than fawning over the - ahem - 'genius' of Tracey Emin any day.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

Figleaf said:


> I generally like songs of a sentimental kind. I've been moved to tears (though not recently, I'm a cynical old so and so these days) by John McCormack singing 'The Snowy Breasted Pearl'. I think I should have been born in the nineteenth century


I grew up with a record titled "John McCormack sings Irish songs." It was a favourite, and I remain a big fan - talk about overindulging on Big Mack. 

And then there is Enya. And - gasp - Yanni...


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Isn't this just the Classical Music Confessional thread under a different name?


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

The only Brahms pieces that I know are his Hungarian dances - and then, only number 1 & number 5.
Does that count?


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

Ingélou said:


> The only Brahms pieces that I know are his Hungarian dances - and then, only number 1 & number 5.
> Does that count?


If you decide to branch out, you might like to start with his String Sextet #1. A baroque enthusiast might find things to admire in the great "andante" movement in particular.


----------



## Metairie Road (Apr 30, 2014)

I must admit I often skip through the boring bits of my opera CD's to get to the juicy bits. A damning indictment right there.

Guilty as charged.

Now that I'm a self-confessed Philistine do I get a T-shirt or something?

Best wishes
Metairie Road


----------



## mirepoix (Feb 1, 2014)

Ingélou said:


> The only Brahms pieces that I know are his Hungarian dances - and then, only number 1 & number 5.
> Does that count?


You philistine, you.


----------



## Metairie Road (Apr 30, 2014)

> The only Brahms pieces that I know are his Hungarian dances - and then, only number 1 & number 5.
> Does that count?


...or, you could try Brahms' German Requiem if you like choral singing.


----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

The Philistines, like the Vandals, Barbarians, Hooligans etc., are victims of a historical smear campaign.


----------



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

marinasabina said:


> I like Saint-Saens' Danse Macabre and Le Carnaval des Animaux.
> 
> Edit: AND Tchaikovsky's 1812 Overture.


And why wouldn't you. Great music!


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

Metairie Road said:


> I must admit I often skip through the boring bits of my opera CD's to get to the juicy bits. A damning indictment right there.
> 
> Guilty as charged.


Not as guilty as me: I can't stand opera, period.


----------



## Posie (Aug 18, 2013)

I sometimes read the Youtube comment section, and then deeply regret it. Then I come back to TC to rekindle my spirit.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

I sort of like _some_ German Volksmusik, you know, with Lederhosen and accordions, and the related Blasmusik, with marching Lederhosen and lots of brass instruments 

I also have five Dwight Yoakam albums that I think are among the best country albums I own, as well as one album each of Alan Jackson, Brooks & Dunn, Johnny Cash, Marty Robbins and Marty Stuart. There's about a dozen bluegrass albums, too!

Black Sabbath, anyone!? I have their first four :lol: but I _mostly_ have them because they were a band I was really into when I was 13.


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

marinasabina said:


> I sometimes read the Youtube comment section, and then deeply regret it. Then I come back to TC to rekindle my spirit.


Yes! I do that too.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

Me, too. I don't regret it, though  Honestly, I like to read what others say about music I both like and am indifferent to.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

marinasabina said:


> I sometimes read the Youtube comment section, and then deeply regret it. Then I come back to TC to rekindle my spirit.


Some mathematician ought to have figured out that the more views a video has, the greater the proportion of stupid comments it is likely to have.


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

quack said:


> The Philistines, like the Vandals, Barbarians, Hooligans etc., are victims of a historical smear campaign.


So non of them ever contracted Cervical Cancer? good for them...


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

brotagonist said:


> I sort of like _some_ German Volksmusik, you know, with Lederhosen and accordions, and the related Blasmusik, with marching Lederhosen and lots of brass instruments
> 
> I also have five Dwight Yoakam albums that I think are among the best country albums I own, as well as one album each of Alan Jackson, Brooks & Dunn, Johnny Cash, Marty Robbins and Marty Stuart. There's about a dozen bluegrass albums, too!
> 
> Black Sabbath, anyone!? I have their first four :lol: but I _mostly_ have them because they were a band I was really into when I was 13.


Sorry Brotters, but liking early Black Sabbath albums is as credible as it gets. Now, if you said that you like heavy metal in general but actually HATE Black Sabbath then I would award you the St. Philistinia gold cross with crossed-swords and oak leaves.


----------



## OlivierM (Jul 31, 2014)

I think most people who really enjoy classical culture (encompassing music, literature, arts, architecture, and even manners) are regarded as philistines by people who only have an interest for contemporary culture, and vice-versa.
I, for example, cannot suffer modern art. So I must be a philistine. I can barely take opera, so I must be a philistine. I can't listen to most Mozart, so I must be a philistine.
The only game is to know by whom I am considered to be a philistine. There's something about the pot calling the kettle black, here


----------



## Fugue Meister (Jul 5, 2014)

MoonlightSonata said:


> Yes! I do that too.


We all do things like that. It's only human to want to know what others think of things we like or dislike, even if it's from gutter riffraff from the youtube message boards.

Oh and I'm a philistine because I don't care for the romantic era of music I have a tendency to skip all the works in between Schubert to Scriabin. Too little focus on counterpoint and to much overt emotional music... I've said it many a time Schumann was a full on hack and should have faded into obscurity. It's almost criminal to think that composers like Hans Gal or Dieterich Buxtehude are lesser known than Schumann and Debussy (who I find very dull and meh at best), but then again what do you expect? ... I too am one of those you call philistine. :devil:


----------



## Jobis (Jun 13, 2013)

SONNET CLV said:


> *phil·is·tine*
> 
> noun
> 1. a person who is hostile or indifferent to culture and the arts, or who has no understanding of them.
> ...


Yep, unfortunately moral distaste does not an argument against music make.

Fortunately for myself and many others, rap music _is_ music, and there is a lot of great music to be found in the genre.


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2014)

A very dear friend of mine once responded to my pleasure at hearing something by saying "It's because you have good taste."

He meant it as a compliment.

I thought it missed the point. As much as my mother's comment after reluctantly taking me to my first classical concert. (Classical? Who does that?) I had just had the most exciting musical experience of my young life--perhaps the most exciting experience, period. Her remark? "Well, we've certainly had our cultural experience tonight."

Wow. 

How about we listen to some music and enjoy it without worrying about who's gonna think what about what we're enjoying?

Naw. Too boring.:devil: Let's revel in how brave we all are to... to... to....

To what? Sorry. The whole premise escapes me.

Remember that "good taste/tastes good" ad from ages ago in the before time? I know Ken remembers it.

Odd that the supposedly sophisiticated perspective should be "good taste" while the perspective grounded in actual experience gets to be the one for the rubes. What a strange world this is, to be sure.


----------



## Markbridge (Sep 28, 2014)

SONNET CLV said:


> *phil·is·tine*I don't get "rap music" ... as _music_, I mean. As "swearing over a drum beat", I'm okay with that. I get that. But as music? I just don't get it!!!


I'm afraid I agree. Still can't believe it's lasted as long as it has. It has even gone mainstream, it's used in children's movies!! WTF?!

Of course, I felt similarly toward Disco (oh my, I'm showing my age) and now I can tolerate it. So, who knows, maybe I'm just a slow learner (listener?).


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

SONNET CLV said:


> I don't get "rap music" ... as _music_, I mean. As "swearing over a drum beat", I'm okay with that. I get that. But as music? I just don't get it!!! So ... I _must_ be a philistine.


Perhaps you will acquire more sympathy for the genre by reading the following book by a leading expert in the field:

http://www.amazon.com/Decoded-Jay-Z...?ie=UTF8&qid=1415707964&sr=8-6&keywords=jay+z


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

Hey! leave it! I did alright in the Disco's when I was a single young lad. Classical and Hard Rock were great but were Lonely and Male dominated pursuits. If you Didnt do disco then you just went blind!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

My cousin's surname used to be Philistein, but he changed it to Bernstein because of anti-semitism.


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

hpowders said:


> My cousin's surname used to be Philistein, but he changed it to Bernstein because of anti-semitism.


I have an acquaintance named Phil Stein. Lots of laughs every time we go to a bar.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Blancrocher said:


> I have an acquaintance named Phil Stein. Lots of laughs every time we go to a bar.


From the Jameson's or the name?


----------



## Figleaf (Jun 10, 2014)

Blancrocher said:


> I have an acquaintance named Phil Stein. Lots of laughs every time we go to a bar.


If he got an MA and a DPhil, he would be able to have the words Mad Phil in brackets after his name. It's a lot of trouble to go to for a pun, though.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Figleaf said:


> If he got an MA and a DPhil, he would be able to have the words Mad Phil in brackets after his name. It's a lot of trouble to go to for a pun, though.


Yes, especially when you consider that there are much quicker ways to get yourself known as Mad Phil. Blackadder's suggestion springs to mind...


----------

